# Guilt, Grace and Gratitude, Lectures on the Heidelberg Catechism by George W. Bethune



## Mayflower (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone read this commentray on the Heidelberger, republished by the Banner of Truth ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## brymaes (Feb 16, 2006)

I have found Bethune's sermons on the Heidelberg to be most helpful in preparing my own lectures on the Heidelberg. I also use them for family worship. To bad that they are not complete...


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> I have found Bethune's sermons on the Heidelberg to be most helpful in preparing my own lectures on the Heidelberg. I also use them for family worship. To bad that they are not complete...



Dear Rev. Brain,

Are they not complete ? Which are missing ?

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## brymaes (Feb 16, 2006)

Ralph,
Bethune died before he completed his volume of lectures. They were published posthumously. _Gulit, Grace, and Gratitude_ stops at Lord's Day 38, which is the lecture on the Fourth Commandment.


----------

